# A Few Pics



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just put all the photos on my memory card onto my computer, so i thought i'd post a few new ones of the fids. I don't have a lot unfortunately, but here's a few of LC looking all grown up, one of Cookie and Bailee and one of Banjo (one of my neighbours birds that i'm looking after this month). 

First up is LC!



























Next is Banjo








I think he was planning on singing to me when i took this photo, he looks a bit flirty. 

And the happy couple








You can see Bailee wasn't feeling especially photogenic.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

LC turned out just beautiful!


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LC has turned out to be a stunning baby! (of course she gets it from mummy and daddy)

Great photos though. Banjo looks really sweet.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the photos Bea, especially the last one LOL.


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

She is beautiful! You have more birds tho, don't you? Don't you have an outdoor aviary or something ..I thought I read somewhere. I assume these are your indoor 'tame' babies...? Just wondered..

By the way, I'm on round 2 of reading the Twilight books...I can't believe some of the things I missed the 1st time around!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are all very pretty.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  LC is such a big girl now  and that photo of the happy couple is too funny


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Amy1569 said:


> She is beautiful! You have more birds tho, don't you? Don't you have an outdoor aviary or something ..I thought I read somewhere. I assume these are your indoor 'tame' babies...? Just wondered..
> 
> By the way, I'm on round 2 of reading the Twilight books...I can't believe some of the things I missed the 1st time around!


Yup, the birds in my signature are the ones that are tame and live indoors.  I do have about 20 budgies that live in an aviary outdoors. They're still individuals to me though, each one has a name and i could tell you a little about the personality of most of them. 

I also miss lots the first time i power through a good book!! Sometimes it's embarrassing the things i miss.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Your babies are adorable Bea...Poor Bailey..always having trouble with the poses. Cookie looks like a mature young lady now and little Lc is just too cute..
Banjo visits alot huh..


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww LC is adorable!!! she looks so grown up!!! Bailee and Cookie are as gorgeous as ever...looking good after their 2nd baby!!!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

very pretty birdies


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aly said:


> Banjo visits alot huh..


Mostly Banjo and Sunny just visit over the summer holidays.


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the pic of LC all tucked in. They are so sweet and innocent looking when they are in that position.

Tina


----------

